# Probleme mit corsair ax1500i..



## Lifeispain (27. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen..   Ich habe hier ein kleines Problem habe das ax1500i  bestellt,  weil ich nach 1 monat neue rechner mit Multi gpu bauen werde... Die ist  heute angekommen ,  wollte gerade mal den neuen Netzteil testen.. 

Setup :
alles ist  über alte Netzteil angeschlossen,  
habe nur pcie stromstecker aus meine graka gezogen, und an  corsair angeschlossen.. 
und die restlichen läuft mit alte Netzteil... 
Also 2 Netzteile,   wollte nur meine Grafikkarte über corsair versorgen 

Problem:

alle Lüfter drehen ( CPU, gpu Gehäuse Lüfter)   mainboard piept 1x lang 2x kurz ,  und bei graka leuchtet rote LED ,  wenn ich wieder alte Netzteil an graka anschließe  läuft alles super? 

Geht das überhaupt ?    Grafikkarte mit separate Netzteil laufen zu lassen?  Ohne 24 pol Stecker usw?  An corsair ist ja nichts weiteres als 2x pcie Stecker drin

 selfttest  ist in Ordnung ( Lüfter dreht grüne LED) 

System: 
 i7 860
HD 5970
8gb ddr3 gskill


----------



## HisN (27. April 2016)

Naja, wie startest Du das Netzteil?
Da musste schon den 24-Pol-Stecker am neuen Netzteil kurzschließen.

Aber Achtung ... Potentialausgleich beachten. Im schlimmsten Fall zerbrätst Du Dir damit Deine Hardware.


----------



## Lifeispain (27. April 2016)

Mit corsair  ist nur pcie von Grafikkarte angeschlossen,  an corsair ist kein 24 pol Stecker drin  das übernimmt ja mein andere Netzteil ...


----------



## HisN (27. April 2016)

Die Transferleistung: Wenn der 24-Pol nicht angeschlossen ist, dann startet das Netzteil nicht. 
Folgerung: Du musst es mit einer Büroklammer kurzschließen damit es startet. 

Noch nie gesehen wie man ein Netzteil ohne Mainboard startet?

Dein Computer Netzteil testen – wikiHow <-- 1. Google Link Netzteil Büroklammer starten

Und nochmal der Hinweis: Potentialausgleich beachten, im schlimmsten Fall zerhakst Du Dir mit solchen Spielereien die Hardware.


----------



## Lifeispain (27. April 2016)

Achso  dann bin ich beruhigt dachte es ist was an neue Netzteil   vielen Dank somit ist mein Problem / frage gelöst  danke vielmals   muss ich mir merken demnächst dass Netzteil ohne 24 Pin Stecker nicht läuft ( ohne es kurzzuschliesen)


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Mai 2016)

Bitte die Warnungen beachten! Verwende doch einfach das AX1500i ausschließlich und nicht ein weiteres. So umgehst du alle potentiellen Probleme und beugst Schäden an deiner Hardware vor.


----------

